# My hobby tanks~



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

It feels so nice, after half a year, to finally have these two tanks set up in the basement! 








Both tanks use Aqueon power filters & hoods. Same with the 29 gal's heater. Very reliable stuff, Aqueon has. I've never had a problem. :3

On the left is my 29 gallon tank.
For now, it has 6 Dalmatian mollies; 2 females, 1 male, 3 large fry. Though I'm considering getting Corydoras, and perhaps a Lyretail Molly/Grourami/Platy or two.

On the right is the tank I started with, a standard 10 gallon, just moved into the basement a few hours ago.
It houses my red Veilfin betta male who I've had for a couple years now. He's starting to look sluggish though, so I feel his days may be coming to an end.  After him I may turn that tank into a Coldwater Guppy tank or perhaps get my sister a couple Balloon Mollies. If I get another Betta I'll pull my 3gal out of storage.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Pretty tanks. I have three in my room. Adding another as soon as my cousins hand the tank over Is cold water room temp? My guppies are at room temp. Never been a problem.


----------



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd assume that... room temperature is accepted as, what, 62-65 degreesF? And I read Guppies could be that way. I still have the internet page open, in fact. 

It's that way in my basement, at least, always being in the 60s. My old room, during the summer, could stay 75-80 degrees.. which is why I moved into the bedroom down here next to the basement room. It was _way_ too hot up there. XD Plus, this way, I'm closer to my tanks~


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

ShadowCatsKey said:


> I'd assume that... room temperature is accepted as, what, 62-65 degreesF? And I read Guppies could be that way. I still have the internet page open, in fact.
> 
> It's that way in my basement, at least, always being in the 60s. My old room, during the summer, could stay 75-80 degrees.. which is why I moved into the bedroom down here next to the basement room. It was _way_ too hot up there. XD Plus, this way, I'm closer to my tanks~


room temp for me is 73-74. My babies are th only ones not raised in room temp. 60 degrees? i could never do that. i ahet cold houses. Its always so cold in here, but wayyyy to hot outside. I like it in the middle lol.


----------



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

The rest of the family over here prefers it a bit cold. I've gotten used to it. XD The weather around here is bi-polar; near 100 in summer and near 10 in winter. If it ain't humid, summer isn't bad. If it's snowing, you don't feel the cold~

After reading a bit I think I'll spring for a small heater if I do get either the Guppies or Mollies. It gets too cold down here at night to be safe with the tank lights off.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

ShadowCatsKey said:


> The rest of the family over here prefers it a bit cold. I've gotten used to it. XD The weather around here is bi-polar; near 100 in summer and near 10 in winter. If it ain't humid, summer isn't bad. If it's snowing, you don't feel the cold~
> 
> After reading a bit I think I'll spring for a small heater if I do get either the Guppies or Mollies. It gets too cold down here at night to be safe with the tank lights off.


I found a 10 gallon heater for $8.00 on ebay. Works great. They have some good deals there.

It gets over 100 almost every day here. Gaw. But in winter its like 20-30. at the coldest. we get snow like 1 or twice a year.


----------



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

Now that I've gotten my bank accounts and such settled, and I don't have to reply on my mother's accounts, I can start searchin' e-bay. Thanks for reminding me! I was about to run out to the local aquarium store and buy one XD [A non Petsmart or Petco; it's called "The Cozy Clownfish" ]


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My basement is 80 with the air on. If the betta is sluggish since the move and the water is colder than before you can see if a heater helps.


----------



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

It isn't just from earlier- he's been slowing down and becoming less active for a while now. It's been hard to watch the poor fella, once so lively.. But I gave him a good home for the past few years, instead of him going to a novice and dying fast.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just old then. One of my sister's bettas died after about a year of hardly moving. Her young one is much more active.


----------

